# My son's new/old horse, Doc



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

We just got this 20 y/o QH along with a 6 y/o ottb, two weeks ago from a guy who couldn't afford to feed them anymore. Not to mention, he couldn't get a farrier to go out to his house. We got our farrier out here just a few days after picking these boys up. Turns out Doc has white line disease in his right front hoof and we are treating him for that. Anyways, Doc used to be a show horse, until he got the scar on his left hip. Other than the big ugly scar, what do ya'll think of him? I am not looking for opinions about my son....he is only 9 and will be taking lessons from a trainer just down the road from us....and please don't give me grief about my son not wearing a helmet. I have been looking all over for a youth sized helmet and can't find any tack shops that carry them, or even able to order one for us. Yeah, there's always eBay & others online, but I would rather get one that he can try on to make sure it fits properly. 
Not the greatest picture, but here he is!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

I am not much of a critiquer but he is very gorgeous. he looks like a very friendly guy.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think he's adorable! He has a kind eye and just looks laid back. I'm sure Doc and your son will be best of buds!

I hope Doc recovers well!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is pretty!  Nice long back & neck, he doesn't look too uphill or downhill- pretty even.  He looks very sweet!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

He looks like he has great conformation, and is very sweet and laid-back.

The scar looks like it's somewhat old, and like it won't go away. It's OK though... I have a scar on my hand that I got five or six years ago. It's character... 

He looks like an amazing horse. LUCKY...


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks ya'll! Doc is really laid back with a been there, done that attitude! lol He hasn't been rode in over a year, until last weekend!  I rode him a little and he was AWESOME! He neck reins, and side pulls, but really seems to like the neck reins better! He seemed really happy to have someone on his back again! I took him out in the big pasture and let him run and it was such a smooth run! He really seemed to be enjoying himself, but I didn't want to work him too hard, so I didn't ride long...maybe 30 minutes. I think he will be a great horse for my son! 
And yeah, the scar is there to stay. I don't mind the scar, but my son LOVES it! lol. Brandon's middle name is Cole and the scar is the shape of a C. Now what's the chances of that? lol Pretty great deal for a FREE horse, huh?


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

he's cute!

how'd he get that scar?


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I think is looks amazing! I can't believe he's 20. When you said that about the scar being shaped like a "c" I had to go look at the pic again..lol and it does. That's so cool.. I hope yall the best with him. And hope he recovers well.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i love him ( the horse...i have enough kids!!....LOL) he looks like he will be a exellent horse for your son, are you thinking of doing 4-h with him and your son?......as for a helmet (don't need one while leading a horse around) have you checked orshlans farm store or cabella's? yes they sell ridding stuff there too!!...good luck with the new horse


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Saraequestrian, Thanks! I don't know the story about how he got the scar. The guy we got Doc from only knew that the scar ended his show career. I know which stables Doc stayed at before he went to this guy, and have thought about calling them to find out, just out of curiosity, but don't know if they will remember him or not. 

Kansas_twister, Sure you don't like the boy too? :wink: If you want him, you have to take his 5 ft long snake too! lol j/k. I am planning on getting Brandon in 4-H this year, along with my 6 y/o daughter, Dana. But Brandon wants to show cattle instead.....Ugh, that means we'd have to fork out the money for a calf! lol 
I have tried Orchellens, MFA, Best of the West, and another tack shop that's out in the country, not to mention all the sports stores around here. I have found one about an hour away, but it only carries youth small....and we're going to check out another tack shop that's on the way to grandma's house tomorrow.  
I know it's prolly kinda over-protective, but I'd rather Brandon wear a helmet at all times around any horse. I honestly don't think Doc would act up, heck I haven't even found anything that will spook him yet! lol But back in April we had a very bad experience with a horse that was supposedly excellent with kids! We even sat and watched the trainers kids jump on this horse bareback and ride around without any problems! This incident caused my daughter to have the bone right below her eye fractured in a couple places, a huge abrasion on her cheek, and two black eyes! I know a helmet probably wouldn't have helped in this case, since it was her face, but I really don't want to take any chances!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He is so cute !!! I like the scar , it makes him really unique, But if he were ever stolen then you could idenify him very easy..


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

I think he's super cute!! He has a nice sweet eye... and I don't think he looks 20 at all... Oh well if he has a scar he's adorable with or with out it =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Carrie,
Good for you for picking this guy up. Very impressed to see those select few that see a horse beyond it's looks (such as scars). It gives him character and I'm very impressed with your great decision. Over all he looks like a good guy. He looks a bit long in the back bot nothing else really jumps out at me that is really bad. He's obviously been thru a rough patch. 
Keep us posted on his recovery. Will be expecting more pics of that cute boy.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He looks like a great horse! 
About the helmet thing: if you can find an adult small helmet with one of those dial things in the back you can probably make an adult small fit him pretty well. My helmet, which is an adult small, has been used by kids 8 and under with no problems when I tightened the dial thingy. =)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im sorry but i think i need to steal him


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! We finally found a helmet for Brandon yesterday!! We found the kind with the dial in the back! Now we just have to get Brandon in some lessons and he'll be all set!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

The two of them make an adorable pair!
He looks like such a sweetheart!


----------

